# Vista Compatibility - CWG2



## Daniel0311 (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay, I remember playing this game when I was younger, but I do not have the disc anymore and I find myself really wanting this game again. I have found places to download it, as well as I have seen that there is some sort of patch to make it work with other operating systems.

I'm not an extremely computer savvy person, but I can hold my own for the basics. Can someone tell me if its possible to get Civil War Generals 2 to run on my computer? I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit Operating system.

The rest I'm sure is good enough to run the old game, but if someone could give me a link to download the game and the patch to make this happen, I'd be ever so grateful. Thanks!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Daniel0311, and welcome to TSF.

Unfortunately, I don't think CWG2 is legally available for free download, so we can't help you. I will now close this thread. If you have a legitimate source for the download, please send me a PM with the link, so I can verify it and reopen this thread.


----------

